# Passat + Dynaudio + XM = ipod Adapter?



## jpcacosta (Apr 7, 2006)

The glove box in my car has the external cd changer cable. What cable do I need to buy? I don't want to control the iPod from the radio and I don't want to remove the radio either.
Enfig website suggests the Blitzsafe VW/AUX DMX V.3A but it says 1998 - 2005 models. Mine is a 2006 Passat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Passat + Dynaudio + XM = ipod Adapter? (jpcacosta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpcacosta* »_The glove box in my car has the external cd changer cable. What cable do I need to buy? I don't want to control the iPod from the radio and I don't want to remove the radio either.
Enfig website suggests the Blitzsafe VW/AUX DMX V.3A but it says 1998 - 2005 models. Mine is a 2006 Passat.









it will fit your passat as long as you have that glovebox mounted CD changer port http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## jpcacosta (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: Passat + Dynaudio + XM = ipod Adapter? ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

